
Scientists Think the Speed of Light Has Slowed, and They're Trying to Prove It - Sandman
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/light-speed-slowed
======
ImTalking
Strange that 'c' is now constant. It would seem that the forces that caused
the reduction in 'c' would remain in effect.

And if 'c' was faster because the universe was incredibly hot in the early
stages, wouldn't we see a different 'c' coming from quasars, or supernovas?

